# The horns at the World Cup



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I am going fucking crazy!!! Who the fuck thought that was a good idea to allow those inside the arena. I can't believe it goes 90min without a break of hearing them. It's like they never get tired of being annoying pricks.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

68,000 pricks in one place. That doesn't happen often. Pray for asteroids.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> 68,000 pricks in one place. That doesn't happen often. Pray for asteroids.


you've obviously never been to old Trafford :lol:

apparently you can get rid of them by cutting the 300Hz sound volume on your tv.....

http://bojanr.com/tutorials/how-to-remo ... cup-games/


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I saw that on your Facebook and mad a mad dash for the TV. Sadly I can't do that with mine :? . So I just have to leave the room every once and a while or mute the TV for a bit.


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

i'd rather cut the throat of the prick that's blowing into it, and leave the tv alone ...... you should try having educationally subnormal chavscum backward neighbours that think it's funny to give their devilspawn shitearsed child one of them ...... DIE


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I wish I could shove them up their arses big ends first. They are driving me fucking crazy they are like a big swarm of bees :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Tried it and it didn't work.

The Vuvuzela iphone app is really annoying as well so I keep using it so my wife feels like she really there (I put on the heating as well)

I can't stand football so I find it annoying without the horns!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Sounds like a bee hive. Agree that it is mighty annoying.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Fingers crossed... http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/footbal ... 737455.stm


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

kmpowell said:


> Fingers crossed... http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/footbal ... 737455.stm


Oh dear god I hope that goes through. I want to know what the hell they were thinking when they thought it's a good idea to use those.


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Havn't watched much of the World cup as yet but the little i have seen the sound of those horns would drive me mad, if i watched the whole game i think i would either switch off or leave the room for a few minutes


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Totally agree with this, so bleedin' annoying and made me turn down the TV as otherwise I may have caused harm to myself and others 

Charlie


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Oh dear...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/footbal ... 737455.stm

:evil:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Use the mute button. Do you really need a couple of guys explaining to you that the ball is being kicked about a bit?

Put some nice background music on instead.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Totally agree [smiley=bomb.gif]

DAZ


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Guys if you click iplayer and choose the audio stream you can choose 5live etc

Flick through I'm sure 5live commentry the background horns were noticeably quieter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Anything is better than listening to Mick McCarthy, jeez. ¬.¬


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

That incessant, monotonous, aggravating football is really ruining my enjoyment of the vuvuzelas :x


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I read today that Lidl sell them. As if dwindling oil reserves weren't bad enough, some asshole buying manager has to do his bit for the needless plastic tat-fest that is the vuvuzela.

130dB too. Excellent for permanent hearing damage. Spotting a market opportunity, one manufacturer of vuvuzelas now sells ear plugs to go with them. Create a problem. Sell the solution. Profit! Gits. :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hate those vuvuzelas... :twisted:

I dunno, you give £2 a month to a hungry African and what do they do? By an effing trumpet...


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> Hate those vuvuzelas... :twisted:
> 
> I dunno, you give £2 a month to a hungry African and what do they do? By an effing trumpet...


I got that text too Rich :wink:

DAZ


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

DAZTTC said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Hate those vuvuzelas... :twisted:
> ...


Creased me up... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

DAZTTC said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Hate those vuvuzelas... :twisted:
> ...


Me too, plus a lot of others most unsuitable for your young impressionable minds 

Charlie


----------

